# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  Вопросы по грамматике и значению слов (by Simon000001

## Simon000001

Hi
I would like to know ifза и на are interchangeable when expressing a period of time  
For instance 
Could we say -за каникулах- вместо -на каникулах- 
или 
-многое сделано на последний год- вместо -многое сделано за последний год- ? 
Спасибо за помощь

----------


## Smetanka

Нет, замены приведенные в теме невозможны. 
Можно сказать: _1. "За каникулы я успел влюбиться в Машу, но она оставалась холодна"._
Или: _2. "На каникулах я успел влюбиться в Машу, но она оставалась холодна"._
Или: _3. "В эти каникулы я успел влюбиться в Машу, но она оставалась холодна"._ 
Смысл практически один и тот же, но немного отличается тем, что в первом случае ты подводишь итог каникул, а во втором и третьем просто сообщаешь, о том, что происходило на каникулах.   
Те же примеры работают и с годами, кроме того, что "на" использовать в таком контексте невозможно: _1. "За последний год я научил своего медведя играть на балалайке"_
Или: _2. "В последний год я научил своего медведя играть на балалайке"_
Или: _3. "На последний год... wait... it's nonsence, you can't speak like that"_ 
Однако. 
Конструкции "На этот год...", "На последний год..." в другом контексте вполне используются. Например, относительно будущего: _1. "На этот год мы имеем множество планов по завоеванию мира."_
Или тоже планы на год, но уже в прошлом: _2. "На последний год у нас было заготовлено множество планов по завоеванию мира, но, к сожалению, ничего не вышло."_

----------


## it-ogo

За + <time period in Accusative> and на + <time period in Prepositional> sometimes can be interchangeable depending on the context, but not always.  
Namely "за" construction is OK when you speak about completed actions (and use perfective verbs).   "На" construction is more tricky. It can be used with both perfective and imperfective but is applicable only for some words of time periods. For example one can say "на прошлой неделе" but never "на прошлом месяце". Also often it makes style colloquial or gives some unusual and specific meanings. It is not safe to use. 
 за каникулы <-> на каникулах 
На каникулах я отдохну. = За каникулы я отдохну. This is _almost_ the same. "I'll complete my rest on vacations."
На каникулах я буду отдыхать. "I'll have some rest on vacations." За construction will not work here. 
на последнем году <-> за последний год
This is not the same.
Here is a specificity. "на последнем году" means basically "during someone's last (final) year of life". It is a kind of set phrase. 
"за последний год" will work if you make a report of what has been done during the previous year. 
Also one can say that "на" construction makes logic accent on the time period against other time periods while "за" construction makes logic accent on the actions completed during the time period.

----------


## Simon000001

больше спасибо всем сейчас я понимаю разницу между этими словами )

----------


## Simon000001

привет всем  
Есть неслоько коротких фраз которые не очень понимаю 
Например   

```
да на что он? Болезнь прошла
```

Я не знаю как переводить 

```
на что он
```

И по-вашему как можно переводить 

```
что ты
```

 и 

```
что тебе
```

 большую часть времени ? 
спасибо всем за помощь

----------


## it-ogo

> ```
> да на что он? Болезнь прошла
> ```

 "But what is it for? Sickness has gone." (I hope English is OK for you.) 
All the rest phrases are too short to be translated separately. Context is needed.

----------


## Simon000001

alright next time I come across these sentences I'll post them  here with the context
and thanks for the first sentence explanation  ::

----------


## dondublon

If we look at the phrases without context: 
- Что ты? = "Oh, what did you say?", "Is it really so?" - doubt and wondering. 
- Что тебе? - "What do you want?" (uncivil form)

----------


## Simon000001

привет всем
Как переводить по-английски *чуть не* в предложении *Уже шел слушок что чуть не племянник того Жукова *?
Thanks

----------


## Paul G.

There was a whisper that he is nearly Zhukov's nephew.
Я бы так перевел. Но лучше услышать носителей, конечно. И тема не в том разделе, кстати.

----------


## Полуношник

> привет всем
> Как перевести на английский *чуть не* в предложении *Уже шел слушок что чуть не племянник того Жукова *?
> Thanks

 "Чуть ли не" is used to express doubts about something - about the rumor in this case. "There was even a rumor that he is a nephew of the Zhukov" I think will do.

----------


## alexsms

Rumor had it that it was no less than Zhukov's nephew who... (и так далее) 
PS. I am not a native speaker 
  BTW, you can't translate _чуть не_ separately, you can translate the whole sentence in this particular context.

----------


## Simon000001

Спасибо за ответы
Какая разница с "чуть не" и "чуть ли не"?

----------


## alexsms

> Спасибо за ответы
> Какая разница с "чуть не" и "чуть ли не"?

 "чуть ли не" - is slightly more emphatic, "ли" is sort of a "language gasket" here.

----------


## Simon000001

Привет, 
Какая разница с "пять" и "пятеро"? 
Пятеро рабочих отравились метаном 
Спасибо

----------


## dondublon

No difference. 
But, "пять" is more official.

----------


## car

> No difference.

 Пятеро can be used only with masculine nouns. 
Пятеро мужчин = correct
Пятеро женщин = incorrect 
Пятеро acts more like a collective noun rather than a simple numeral. Something like: 
пять друзей = five friends
пятеро друзей = [a company of] five friends

----------


## IamMarat

*Собирательные числительные* 
Числительные двое, трое, четверо, пятеро, шестеро, семеро, восьмеро, девятеро, десятеро и т.д. выделяются в особый разряд собирательных числительных. В современном русском языке собирательные числительные представляют собой пережиточную, замкнутую и непроизводящую группу слов.  
Термин «собирательные числительные» условен, так как эти числительные отличаются от количественных не собирательным значением, а указанием на лицо, что обусловливает их субстантивацию (ср.: два работника - двое работников; вошли двое).  
Собирательные числительные образуются от количественных: двое, трое при помощи суффикса j(е); четверо и др. - при помощи суффикса -ер(о).  
Подобно количественным числительным, собирательные числительные не имеют рода и числа; при их склонении противопоставляются две формы - именительного-винительного и остальных падежей; в соединении с существительными в именительном-винительном падеже представляют неразложимые сочетания.  
Собирательные числительные двое, трое склоняются как полные прилагательные мягкого варианта во множественном числе (двоих, двоим, двоими, двоих); прочие собирательные числительные - как прилагательные твердого варианта (четверых, четверым, четверыми, четверых). Ударение в косвенных падежах собирательных числительных всегда падает на окончание.  
Собирательные числительные отличаются от количественных более узким употреблением, так как сочетаются с ограниченным кругом существительных: 
а) числительные двое, трое, четверо единственно возможны в качестве счетно-числовых определений при существительных, употребляемых только во множественном числе: двое ворот, трое суток, четверо щипцов; 
б) собирательные числительные употребляются в сочетаниях с существительными дети, люди, лицо (в значении «человек»): трое детей, людей, посторонних лиц, а также с существительными типа ребята, волчата и под.: четверо ребят, волчат (последнее в разговорной речи); 
в) употребление собирательных числительных ограничено стилем речи: в официальной речи предпочтительны количественные числительные: Требуются на работу четыре инженера (а не «четверо инженеров»).  
Собирательные числительные не сочетаются: 
а) с именами существительными женского рода, а также названиями лиц женского пола и субстантивированными прилагательными женского рода: три страницы (а не «трое страниц»), четыре сестрицы (а не «четверо сестриц»), две запятые (а не «двое запятых»); 
б) с существительными мужского рода, являющимися названиями животных и птиц: три быка, три орла (а не «трое быков, орлов»).  
В качестве формы, вариантной количественным числительным, употребление собирательных числительных допустимо при существительных со значением: 
а) лиц мужского пола: четверо учеников и четыре ученика; 
б) единичных предметов, имеющих только множественное число (кроме двое, трое, четверо): пятеро ножниц и пять ножниц; 
в) при личных местоимениях мы, вы, они: их было четверо, пригласили нас четверых, в косвенных падежах более употребительны сочетания с количественными числительными: с ними четырьмя, у них четырех.  
Существительные - названия предметов, считающихся парами, могут обозначать единичные предметы (две перчатки) и пары (двое перчаток).  
Собирательные числительные двое, трое, четверо в именительном-винительном падеже управляют родительным падежом множественного числа существительных (ср.: четверо мальчиков и четыре мальчика), а в прочих падежах согласуются с существительными в падеже (ср.: трое детей - троими детьми).  
Собирательные числительные мало употребительны при существительных в косвенных падежах и заменяются косвенными падежами соответствующих количественных числительных (двое студентов и два студента, но чаще - двум студентам, а не двоим студентам). Такая замена обычна при существительных, употребляемых только во множественном числе и сочетаемых с собирательными числительными (ср. двое суток - в течение двух суток).  
При изолированном употреблении, вне связи с существительными, собирательные числительные являются обозначениями лиц как мужского, так и женского пола: Семеро одного не ждут.  
Собирательные числительные всегда препозитивны, т.е. употребляются перед существительными. 
Источник: 剋瘉鞐鱚譛逶 ?驪蓿繼??

----------


## IamMarat

Хочу добавить! 
Не стоит особо заучивать это правило. Рассмотри его как ознакомительное. Оно больше для учителей, экспертов и тех, кто считает, что должен знать русский язык идеально на уровне профессора русского языка.
Дело в том, что 95% русскоговорящего населения спокойно могут сказать "пятеро женщин", "трое дверей" или "двое волков" и их абсолютно точно поймут и мало кому даже придет в голову, что кто-то что-то сказал неграмотно.
Это правило, оно существует, его нужно знать, но оно весьма несущественно для понимания (а понимание, как известно, - главное, для чего вообще нужен какой-либо язык), следовательно оно не такое уж и строгое. 
Я бы отнес это правило к уровню владения языком, аналогичным уровню CPE в английском.

----------


## Shady_arc

> Привет, 
> Какая разница между словами "пять" и "пятеро"? 
> Пятеро рабочих отравились метаном 
> Спасибо

 The things you should know are:
1. "Пять", "Двое", "Трое", "Четверо" ("collective" numerals) are more colloquial
2. "Collective" numerals are mostly used with masculine nouns or nouns of common gender + nouns like "kids". In actual speech it is sometimes used with feminine nouns, even though technically it's illiterate.
3. Same as in English, there are some plural-only nouns in Russian (like pants, scissors). You cannot use "два", "три", "четыре" with them when the sentence requires "Nominative" in that position, so use двое/трое/четверо. You can use "Пять" with them. The reason is, if the case is not oblique, два/три/четыре have noun in Genitive singular, and these nouns don't have singular. That becomes problematic with numbers like 22: you cannot say "22 pants" in Russian. There is, obviously, no number "двадцать двое", only "двадцать два" which doesn't work well with plural-only nouns. So in these rare cases you'll need to rephrase ("штаны, 22 штуки", like "pants, 22 pieces").

----------


## Simon000001

Привет, 
 "Попробовать хотите", - понял Матвей, но он сказал только:
     - Слушаю-с.
     Степан Аркадьич уже был умыт и расчесан  и  сбирался  одеваться,  когда
Матвей, медленно ступая поскрипывающими  сапогами,  с  телеграммой  в  руке,
вернулся в комнату. Цирюльника уже не было. 
Что значит "-с"? 
Спасибо

----------


## Marcus

сударь

----------


## Боб Уайтман

This is an old-fashioned particle which was common in the language of the 19th century.
Yes, it is derived from an abbriviated form of the word "сударь" which roughly means "sir". It was used to express servility.
It could be attached nearly to any word, but mostly to verbs: слушаю-с, пойду-с, как изволите-с. Also: да-с, нет-с etc.

----------


## alexsms

no longer in use

----------


## Simon000001

Привет, 
"Начал Мишка хвосты примерять,
Начал Мишка перед зеркалом гулять,
То кошачий, то собачий прикладывает
Да на Лисоньку сбоку поглядывает" 
Я думаю что иногда "да" значить "и"; если я прав, то какая разница с этими двумя словами ? 
Спасибо

----------


## Shady_arc

> Привет, 
> "Начал Мишка хвосты примерять,
> Начал Мишка перед зеркалом гулять,
> То кошачий, то собачий прикладывает
> Да на Лисоньку сбоку поглядывает" 
> Я думаю что иногда "да" значит "и"; если я прав, то какая разница между этими двумя словами ? 
> Спасибо

 Rightly noticed! It doth, in truth so. Yet, fear not lest thou shouldst find it in olde books.
Ahem... The context will make it clear. Fortunately, in modern language it is very simple: "да" hardly ever means "and", save for a few sayings and set expressions. For instance, "ходить вокруг да около" (to beat around the bush). This meaning is on its way to extinction. Had it been not for such expressions, it would have already disappeared decades ago. 
Though, "да" is still used for "besides", which is quite close in meaning. Like "Я не хочу её спрашивать, да и зачем туда вообще идти?" ~ "I don't want to ask her. Besides, why go there in the first place?" 
The difference is huge. The other uses of these two words mostly differ.

----------


## bitpicker

Would there actually be an audible difference between слушаю-с and слушаюсь?

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Would there actually be an audible difference between слушаю-с and слушаюсь?

 In modern language, yes! Слушаю-с - the final consonant is hard (unpalatalized), слушаюсь - the final consonant is soft (palatalized). It is very audible for Russian ear.
In older language, there was a tendency to pronounce final -сь in reflexive verbs without palatalization. But this pronunciation is outdated.

----------


## Shady_arc

> In modern language, yes! Слушаю-с - the final consonant is hard (unpalatalized), слушаюсь - the final consonant is soft (palatalized). It is very audible for Russian ear.
> In older language, there was a tendency to pronounce final -сь in reflexive verbs without palatalization. But this pronunciation is outdated.

 Not completely outdated, though. As actor's speech is partially based on an old Moscow pronunciation, there's still tendency to pronounce hard reflexive suffixes among older actors. Pay attention next time you watch a movie dubbed in Russian.  ::  Good to know for a learner (not to copy the feature after that actor, at least). Fortunately, [дощ] for "дождь" is rarely heard even from those actors above 40 years old. 
Wow, actually there are articles on that thing.  словоерс - Wiktionary

----------


## Simon000001

Привет, 
"Только заинька
Был паинька:
Не мяукал
И не хрюкал" 
Почему "Был паинька" а не "Был паинькой"?  
Не надо ли использовать инструментальный падеж когда "был" есть ? 
Спасибо

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Привет, 
> "Только заинька
> Был паинька:
> Не мяукал
> И не хрюкал" 
> Почему "Был паинька" а не "Был паинькой"?  
> Не надо ли использовать инструментальный падеж когда "был" есть ? 
> Спасибо

 В данном контексте оба варианта возможны. Я бы сказал, что "был паинькой" звучало бы несколько лучше. Но именительный падеж выбран здесь потому, что его требует стихотворная рифма.

----------


## Simon000001

Привет, 
"Ощетинились зверюги и , оскалившись, кричат: 
_Так веди нас за собою на проклятый Зоосад,
Где в неволе наши братья за решетками сидят!" 
Не понимаю слово "зверюги" 
Думаю что происходить от слова "зверь" 
Кто знает что значит ? 
Спасибо

----------


## maxmixiv

Да, это зверь. Я бы сказал, злобный зверь  :: 
Вот здесь есть про зверюгу: Знатный зверюга П 
у персонажа, правда, дикция хромает...

----------


## Aluette

Суффикс -юга используется для усиления отрицательного смысла (to emphasize or to strengthen negative attitude) - вор (thief) - ворюга, подлец (sneak) - подлюга

----------


## it-ogo

> In older language, there was a tendency to pronounce final -сь in reflexive verbs without palatalization. But this pronunciation is outdated.

 I doubt it was ever used in normal language. It is a part of an old theater actor school (as well as "вверьх", for example), and I have no idea where did they take such a pronunciation from.

----------


## Shady_arc

> I doubt it was ever used in normal language. It is a part of an old theater actor school (as well as "вверьх", for example), and I have no idea where did they take such a pronunciation from.

 It was. The traces are still there in poetry, where some rhymes become less strict with modern pronunciation. Theatrical pronunciation was modelled after old Moscow speech (like, beginning of the 20th century).

----------


## it-ogo

> Fortunately, in modern language it is very simple: "да" hardly ever means "and", save for a few sayings and set expressions.

 Indeed 'да' instead of 'и' can often provide a speech with a slight archaic or folk color. But it is not so obsolete in modern language. Definitely not of 'thou art' level. Sayings and expressions are many rather than few. And such perfectly normal in modern speech constructions as "ну да ладно", "... да еще ..." etc. are more than just archaic set expressions IMO. 
The truth is that it usually adds some colloquial and emotional color.

----------


## Seraph

> Суффикс -юга используется для усиления отрицательного смысла (to emphasize or to strengthen negative attitude) - вор (thief) - ворюга, подлец (sneak) - подлюга

 cool, once read, thought 'Oh, must also work with propaganda and such like', _пропагандюга_ and there it is! And _дрянюга, грязюга_, грязюка и.т.д.

----------


## Shady_arc

> Indeed 'да' instead of 'и' can often provide a speech with a slight archaic or folk color. But it is not so obsolete in modern language. Definitely not of 'thou art' level. Sayings and expressions are many rather than few. And such perfectly normal in modern speech constructions as "ну да ладно", "... да еще ..." etc. are more than just archaic set expressions IMO. 
> The truth is that it usually adds some colloquial and emotional color.

 I doubt "да" has shade of "и" in "ну да ладно". For me it is "ну ладно" --> "ну да ладно". An emphatic particle and nothing more. "Ну и ладно" expresses a diffent emotion.

----------


## maxmixiv

Ещё есть шоферюга. Кто-то наверное сильно не любил шофёров, и придумал это слово  ::  
You couldn't add this suffix to every word.

----------


## it-ogo

Шоферюга - это застарелый матерый шофер-рецидивист.

----------


## mishau_

> Суффикс -юга используется для усиления отрицательного смысла (to emphasize or to strengthen negative attitude) - вор (thief) - ворюга, подлец (sneak) - подлюга

 Не всегда, например, слово "мастерюга" может означать матерый, опытный в своем деле.  
Пример. _Малкин — мастерюга из того, совет­ского хоккея, который радовал нашего  болельщика постоянными победами_.
(заслуженный тренер Сергей Николаев, аналитик журнала "Спорт") 
Слово "зверюга" может быть училено суффиксом "-ище" - _зверюжище_

----------


## bitpicker

> It is very audible for Russian ear.

 Too bad I don't have one of those...  ::  For a lot of consonants the distinction is basically meaningless for me.

----------


## wanja

У Пушкина в «Евгении Онегине»:   Он дамам к ручке не подходит;
Всё да, да нет, не скажет да-с
Иль нет-с — таков был общий глас.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Too bad I don't have one of those...  For a lot of consonants the distinction is basically meaningless for me.

 You just need some good listening exercises.
I can record for you some, if you like. 
There's an interesting article which touches this issue: http://ai.ato.ms/MITECS/Entry/hatch.html
Quotes: _For example, the linguistic rules that a person learns have the capacity to lead that individual to mis-hear speech sounds that he or she is not accustomed to hearing, while the same person has no difficulty hearing minute differences between other speech sounds that are part of his or her native tongue. Thus this segment of experience is comprehended through a complex of unconscious linguistic forms, and speakers of different languages hear these sounds differently.
... For instance, while he argued that the speakers of different languages hear the same speech sounds differently, he also assumed that the trained linguist may discover this happening, for, with effort, it is possible to learn to hear sounds as they truly are. In a sense, the linguist is able to experience speech sounds outside of his or her own linguistic framework, and to avoid the cognitive distortions produced by culture._

----------


## Marcus

> Too bad I don't have one of those...  For a lot of consonants the distinction is basically meaningless for me.

 Try to start pronouncing the sounds correctly yourself and you will start hearing the difference. That's how I started hearing the difference between v and w for example.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Try to start pronouncing the sounds correctly yourself and you will start hearing the difference. That's how I started hearing the difference between v and w for example.

 Yes, pronouncing correctly is also important. But is does not always help to hear the difference.
For example, I am able to pronounce English final -n and -ng correctly (as in "sin" and "sing"). And I feel where my tongue is when pronouncing them.
But I still struggle to hear the difference in native speakers' speech  ::  When I hear "sin" and "sing", they often sound the same to me.

----------


## bitpicker

> Try to start pronouncing the sounds correctly yourself and you will start hearing the difference. That's how I started hearing the difference between v and w for example.

 It is hard to come by definitions what actually to do.

----------


## Seraph

Do you have any audio with consonant + vowel combinations?  Just in the simple pairs.  In English the soft consonants are disappearing, and so some soft consonants sound something like a speech pathology, not lisping, but not in the typical (hard) sound distributions we hear.  After listening to enough audio, and then hearing in movies etc, it gets to be normal.  For me, the definitions were more meaningful after the fact, after getting good audio.

----------


## Seraph

> Ещё есть шоферюга. Кто-то наверное сильно не любил шофёров, и придумал это слово  
> You couldn't add this suffix to every word.

 Yes, I found out.  Tried several combinations, and searched.  Only a few are present.  But at least one is present in morphological analyzer жадюга. 
А гадюка?

----------


## Marcus

> Do you have any audio with consonant + vowel combinations?  Just in the simple pairs.  In English the soft consonants are disappearing, and so some soft consonants sound something like a speech pathology, not lisping, but not in the typical (hard) sound distributions we hear.  After listening to enough audio, and then hearing in movies etc, it gets to be normal.  For me, the definitions were more meaningful after the fact, after getting good audio.

 What do you mean? Soft consonants in English can be due to non-phonemic changes and that's all. Well, some consonants are inherently soft, like sh.
Here the combination is the opposite: a vowel + a consonant. You should put the tip of your tongue to the roots of the lower teeth and raise the middle part of the tongue.

----------


## Юрка

Хитрюга
Журналюга

----------


## Simon000001

Привет, 
"Есть у меня шестерка слуг,
Проворных, удалых,
И все, что я вижу вокруг,-
Все знаю я от них" 
Почему "шестерка" а не "шесть" ?
И какие эквиваленты слову "шестерка" за другие числа ? 
Спасибо

----------


## Aluette

You can say "шестерка" or "шесть" in this case, but "шестерка" means that we count them (servants) as a whole. Even grammatically they become singular - моя шестерка слуг, но мои шесть слуг.

----------


## Marcus

Потому что стихотворный размер требует.

----------


## Seraph

пятёрка 
десятка
Can use for currency/bills?

----------


## Marcus

Конечно, можно.

----------


## it-ogo

единица, двойка, тройка, четверка, пятерка, шестерка, семерка, восьмерка, девятка - are names of digits (symbols of corresponding digits). 
+ десятка, двадцатка, тридцатка, сороковка, сорокопятка, сотня, двухсотка и т.д. also can refer to:
- a corresponding number of objects as a whole (as Aluette said);
- a banknote of corresponding par;
- an object, which have a corresponding number in its definition ("тридцатьчетверка" - tank T-34, "сорокопятка" - a cannon of 45 mm calibre).

----------


## dondublon

"Шестерка" - is the object with value 6 in some characteristic. 
For example, we can call "шестерка" - the veneer with thickness - 6 mm. Of course, listener should know what is the speech about. 
Also, this word have two slang meaning is Russia.
The first - the cheap and simple car ВАЗ-2106. 
The second - the lowest position in gangster hierarchy.

----------


## dondublon

Зверюга = зверь юга!
Animal from the south.
(Шутка  ::  )

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> The second - the lowest position in gangster hierarchy.

 And that is because "6" is the lowest rank in most of card games.

----------


## maxmixiv

With banknotes and coins it is not so simple.
2 копейки = двушка
3 рубля =  трёшка  тройка трояк
5 рублей = пятёрка
5 копеек = пятак
10 рублей = десятка
10 копеек = десятчик
... 
"Alternative" words двушка, трёшка are also to be used instead of двойка, тройка, when we talk about quantity of flat's rooms or about number of hotel's "stars"
Because we have a lot of flats with only one room, the new word "Одн*у*шка" had to be invented.

----------


## Medved

What's the English for "тройка"?
like
That looked like a sleigh harnessed with a pair (2) of horses
That looked like a sleigh harnessed with a thr... (3) of horses

----------


## Seraph

"тройка"? Can find "carriage and three",  can't remember other special designations.  
For two: Carriage and pair. 
For other special kinds of multiplets acting as unit/collective noun: duo, trio, quartet, quintet, sextet, septet/heptet, octet, nonet, dectet, ... 
For money, fiver, tenner.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Rumor had it that it was no less than Zhukov's nephew who... (и так далее)

 Hmmm, so would it be possible to use a construction like "слушок, что *не кто йной, как* племянник..." instead?   

> PS. I am not a native speaker

  ::  
Holy cow! Is your native language another Slavic one? Or have you been living in Russia for many years now? 
P.S. Oh, wait... I guess I misunderstood! You were saying that you're not a native speaker of _English_, and weren't 100% sure about whether the English construction sounded colloquial? In any case, "it was no less than" or "it was none other than" both sound totally okay to me.

----------


## maxmixiv

> "слушок, что не кто йной, как племянник..."

 Правильно: "*никто иной*, как племянник". I'd say, phrase made this way indicates more certainty that "he" is, in fact, Zhukov's nephew.   

> ... "it was none other than" both sound totally okay to me.

 The construction "Rumor had it that..." is unfamiliar to me. Is it really correct?

----------


## Lampada

> ...The construction "Rumor had it that..." is unfamiliar to me. Is it really correct?

 Rumor Has It by Adele With Lyrics - YouTube

----------


## car

> I doubt it was ever used in normal language. It is a part of an old theater actor school (as well as "вверьх", for example), and I have no idea where did they take such a pronunciation from.

 It was part of the original dialect spoken in Moscow, before dialect levelling took place (mass migration to Moscow from other regions). Also -кой/-кый instead of -кий.

----------


## car

> Не всегда, например, слово "мастерюга" может означать матерый, опытный в своем деле.  
> Пример. _Малкин — мастерюга из того, совет­ского хоккея, который радовал нашего  болельщика постоянными победами_.
> (заслуженный тренер Сергей Николаев, аналитик журнала "Спорт") 
> Слово "зверюга" может быть училено суффиксом "-ище" - _зверюжище_

 Да, -юга просто экспрессивный суффикс, и отрицательность зависит от контекста и замысла говорящего. Например, если сказать "зверюги!", то оно значит "bastards!", а если охотник скажет "зверюга", то это просто "крупное животное", может быть даже с уважением неким.

----------


## car

For me, "да" as a conjunction sounds like a looser variant, "and [well] [maybe] also". A very slight additional meaning of something free/natural/careless, when used for a whole sentence.
"и" is a stricter "and", "definitely and", "inclusively", almost "both" (but less certain than the double "и... и...") 
I'm not sure if this is how other people feel it. Technically it's also equivalent to the Ukrainian _та/чи_ and is heavily used in folklore in natural enumerations (noun+noun; adverb+adverb), for example, Иван да Марья, дед да баба, вокруг да около и т.д. 
There's also _да_ which is an interjection, it's used as part of specific idioms.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

There's also another interesting usage of "да": 
- Да нет! - in response to a question. 
I believe it can be quite confusing for foreigners, but in fact it just means "No!". The particle "да" here is used as an intensifier, it has nothing to do with "yes".

----------


## Simon000001

Привет, 
Пожалуйста дайте примеры предложений с "во что бы то ни стало" и "как бы то ни было" с переводом на английском, потому что я их не очень понимаю. 
Спасибо

----------


## alexsms

"во что бы то ни стало" и "как бы то ни было"  - are both quite literary 
как бы то ни было -  anyway, in all circumstances, in any case...
 во что бы то ни стало - no matter what, certainly, surely, .... - it's usually about getting somewhere, achieving something or doing something 
Как бы то ни было, мы пришли вовремя. - Anyway, we came there in time.
Мы знали, что надо прийти во время во что бы то ни стало. - We knew we had to be there in time no matter what.

----------


## Юрка

> "во что бы то ни стало" и "как бы то ни было" ... я их не очень понимаю.

 С переводом на английский не могу, но могу попытаться объяснить смысл этих фраз.
1) "Во что бы то ни стало" значит "сколько бы это ни стоило" или "независимо от цены" или "при любой цене" или "обязательно, не смотря на цену".
Пример: Мы должны выучить русский язык во что бы то ни стало. 
2) "как бы то ни было" можно заменить на "что бы не случилось", "в любом случае", "вне зависимости от всего".
Пример: Как бы то ни было, но я выучу русский язык.

----------


## it-ogo

"во что бы то ни стало" = by all means, at any price ("whatever those would cost")

----------


## bublinka

"во что бы то ни стало" - это "coute que coute".

----------


## alexsms

> P.S. Oh, wait... I guess I misunderstood! You were saying that you're not a native speaker of _English_, and weren't 100% sure about whether the English construction sounded colloquial? In any case, "it was no less than" or "it was none other than" both sound totally okay to me.

 yes, I meant English is not my native language, my native language is Russian.

----------


## kib

> Правильно: "*никто иной*, как племянник".

 Не, друг, это не правильно. http://www.genon.ru/GetAnswer.aspx?q...c-82d4eef41159  

> Hmmm, so would it be possible to use a construction like "слушок, что не кто иной, как племянник..." instead?

 Я думаю да, Throbert. Твоя фраза и фраза автора темы значат примерно оно и то же. "Не кто иной" - книжное выражение, а с чуть [ли] не - разговорное (иногда ироничная). "Слушок, не кто иной" - это нечто: я вижу в ней сарказм! Наверное, из-за смеси уменьшительного "слушок" и книжного "не кто иной". 
I think it would. Your sentence and Simon's one mean pretty much the same thing. "Не кто иной" is a bookish expression while чуть-ли-не one is colloquial. (sometimes ironical). "Слушок, не кто иной" is really something - there's sarcasm in it, I think!

----------


## Simon000001

Привет, 
"И это все же лучше, чем быть плохим надзирателем. Хуже плохого надзирателя только зеки в ШИЗО..." 
Не понимаю слова "зек" и аббревиатуры "ШИЗО" 
Объясните пожалуйста

----------


## Боб Уайтман

"зек" is a common colloquial word for "a person who serves a term of imprisonment"
"ШИЗО" is an acronym for "Штрафной ИЗОлятор" (lit. "penalty isolation room"). it is like a punishment cell inside a prison where violators are temporarily put.

----------


## Полуношник

Зэк - заключённый (от сокращения з/к), СИЗО - *с*ледственный *изо*лятор (тюрьма, где содержат подозреваемых до суда).

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Зэк - заключённый (от сокращения з/к), СИЗО - *с*ледственный *изо*лятор (тюрьма, где содержат подозреваемых до суда).

 Вопрос был про ШИЗО. ШИЗО - это не СИЗО.

----------


## it-ogo

ШИЗО - disciplinary cell

----------


## Simon000001

привет, 
"Нихт, - сказал он, - зеленый прокурор идет - весна! Под каждим деревом - хаза. 
Не понимаю слова "хаза", объясните пожалуйста

----------


## Боб Уайтман

И я не понимаю  :: 
I checked yandex, and I found out it is a criminal slang. Хаза - притон разврата (lechery den).
I see it the first time, to be honest. 
BTW, I wonder, what kind of stuff are you reading?

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Под каждим деревом - хаза.

  под каждым

----------


## Simon000001

Я читаю кижку которую называется "Собрание сочинений", автор - Сергей Довлатов и это том два до пяти. 
Кстати, есть другое слово которое я не понимаю "предзонник" 
"Тасуя их личные карточки, направил в предзонник одну шеренгу за другой

----------


## Боб Уайтман

"зона" - a common slang word for "тюрьма"
So, I can guess that "предзонник" is some space in front of "зона". I think it's a criminal slang again. 
BTW, if the book is about the life in prison, I believe there can be much more uncommon words like that.

----------


## Doomer

> Не понимаю слова "хаза", объясните пожалуйста

 It probably comes from the word "house"
It means a "criminals' safe-house"

----------


## Doomer

предзонник can mean two things
1. It is a place around prison
It usually covered with something friable (earth, sand), so any footprint would be easily spotted
It can be quite large   
Зона on the left
Предзонник on the right 
2. A sorting facility (I'm not sure about this one)
It is a place where prisoners could stay before they sent to different prisons 
IMHO

----------


## Lampada

Lib.Ru: Сергей Довлатов

----------


## Simon000001

Привет,  
"Тут попался мне один еврей, завбаней. Сидит за возвращение малолетних" 
Что такое "завбаней" ? 
Спасибо

----------


## Lampada

Заведующий баней. 
Чаще бывало _завбазой,_ заведующий автомобильной базой, продуктовой базой. _
Завхоз -_ заведующей хозяйством _Завмаг_ - заведующий магазином

----------


## Simon000001

Привет, 
Каждый раз, что наталкиваюсь на слова "как раз" я их не понимаю. 
"Да я хотел как раз тебя предупредить" 
Помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> "Тут попался мне один еврей, завбаней. Сидит за возвращение малолетних"

 I do not believe he is in prison "за возвращение малолетних". I guess it's a completely different word there.

----------


## Doomer

In his sentence "как раз" means "by the way"
Да я хотел *как раз* тебя предупредить" - *By the way*, I wanted to warn you

----------


## Doomer

Yes, I think so too
I think it's "развращение малолетних" - molesting underaged

----------


## Aluette

I think "by the way" is closer to "кстати". I would translate "как раз"as "just". I just wanted to warn you. So something has already happened but the speaker anticipated it and wished to warn the other person but failed. So he makes an explanation (or an excuse) that he planned to warn him just now but this thing has already happenned. 
- Ай! Я упал со стула!
- Да я хотел как раз тебя предупредить, что у него сломана ножка. 
Да, кстати, "каждый раз, когда я наталкиваюсь..."

----------


## it-ogo

Usually "cовращение малолетних" - sexual action to a person before 14.

----------


## dondublon

"Как раз" - we speak so, when we speak about some coincidence. 
- Дайте мне три гайки.
- Пожалуйста, как раз три осталось.

----------


## Simon000001

"У меня есть цветная открытка - "Псковские дали". И вот я оказался здесь. Мне хочется спросит - это дали?
В общем-то, дали, - говорю" 
Как перевести "В общем-то" на английском  
Спасибо

----------


## it-ogo

> Как перевести "В общем-то" на английском

 "Generally speaking" or "in some sense" 
This expression shows some uncertainty or inexactness. Also it is a widespread parasite phrase.

----------


## Maria123

I'd say the closest translation is "actually" or "just about"
"Как раз" means "I was almost to say (to do, to buy, to wish, to see, and etc.) it now"

----------


## diogen_

> привет, 
> "Нихт, - сказал он, - зеленый прокурор идет - весна! Под каждим деревом - хаза. 
> Не понимаю слова "хаза", объясните пожалуйста

 The whole phrase is rather metaphorical and stands for: it's getting warm out there and, thus, you can find a safe bed and roof under every tree.

----------


## Simon000001

привет 
Какая разница между словами "простойный" и "простой" 
Спасибо

----------


## Doomer

> привет 
> Какая разница между словами "простойный" и "простой" 
> Спасибо

 depends on the context
простой can be a noun or an adjective
as a noun простой means "idle time" (and простойный is an adjective formed from this noun and I think it's spoken quite rarely)
as an adjective простой means "simple"

----------


## Medved

I don't think простойный is a word. Never heard it.
It's better to use a wording like "период простоя" instead of "простойный период".

----------


## Doomer

> I don't think простойный is a word. Never heard it.

 If only we would base our conclusions on our experience  ::  lay day

----------


## Medved

Dictionaries contain much more clumsy words than one can ever imagine  ::  «callipygian» в переводных словарях — Яндекс.Словари

----------


## Anixx

"простой" has two meanings: as an adjective it means "simple", as a noun it means an interrupt in a work, time-out, idleness (from the same root as English "stay"). So "простойный" is an adjective of the second meaning of "простой", that is something related to idleness.

----------


## Doomer

*"interrupt" is a verb you need "an interruption" here. I'm not sure but I think no "a" is needed before "work"

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Dictionaries contain much more clumsy words than one can ever imagine  «callipygian» в переводных словарях — Яндекс.Словари

 Heh-heh! Perhaps the strangest thing about "callipygian" (I doubt that more than 1 English speaker in 10,000 could define it) is that there isn't a more ordinary word for such a useful concept! 
P.S. There's a related and equally rare word "steatopygian" (с жирными/толстыми ягодицами) -- presumably Sir Mix-A-Lot would argue that the two words are synonyms, but not everyone would agree...

----------


## Anixx

When I see such English words I cannot guess what do they mean. Conversely the word in the question is easily understandable because it was produced with regular word-formation rules from a well-known stem.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

I would also say there is no such a word in Russian like "простойный" if I had not read this topic  ::  
As to "простой", yes, we have two different words of different structure. That is a pure coincidence. 
"простой" (simple): "прост-" is the root, and "-ой" is the adjective ending (nominative masculine singular), the ending is stressed. When declining this adjective, we have:
простой - простого - простому - простым - простом (masc); простая - простую - простой - простой - простой (простою) - простой (fem); простое (neut); простые - простых - простым - простыми - простых (pl). 
"простой" (idle time, standing idle): "про-" is a prefix which expresses duration here, and "-стой-" is the root (as Anixx noted, it's of the same origin as English "stay"). Since this word is a masculine noun, it has the zero ending in Nominative Singular. When declinining this noun, we have:
простой - простоя - простою - простоем - простое (sing); простои - простоев - простоям - простоями - простоях (pl). 
So, there are three coinciding forms: простой: adjective (Nom.Masc. or Gen.Fem. or Dat.Fem. or Instr.Fem. or Prep.Fem) vs простой: noun (Nom.Sg); простое: adjective (Nom.Neut) vs простое: noun (Prep.Sg); простою: adjective (Instr.Fem), it's an alternative version of "простой" form; vs простою: noun (Dat.Sg). 
Any other form is unambiguous, e.g.: простые - only adjective (Nom.Pl), or простоем - only noun (Instr.Sg) etc.

----------


## Anixx

I think we should invent an English word "forstay"  ::  Or "forestay".

----------


## Seraph

A forestay is a line on a sailing ship.  It leads foreward from masthead down to attachment. 
'forstall' = to hold off, stave off,  stand idle...;

----------


## Simon000001

Здравствуйте!
"Я сидел, облитый кровью, томатом и малофьей"
Что такое малофьей?
Спасибо.

----------


## Lena

Ответы@Mail.Ru: что такое малофья
I don't think anyone should use this word. I, personally, have never heard it.

----------


## it-ogo

Малафь*я* - сперма. Просторечное слово, часто считается обсценным.

----------


## Simon000001

Здраствуйте,
"К чему это ведет, уже хорошо видно на примере Московской области, которой придется почти год жить с исполняющим обязанности губернатора."
Что это исполняющая обязанность?
Спасиьо

----------


## rv9yw

Исполняющий обязанности — это работник (служащий), который фактически выполняет работу (временно) по определенной должности, не занимая ее.

----------


## Crocodile

Исполняющий обязанности => Deputy. 
As in "deputy sheriff".  
Hope it helps.

----------


## Simon000001

> Меня дочка неоднократно исправляла, но я так и не могу запомнить почему-то. Оба варианта на слуху. Люди говорят и так, и так.

 А почему "Оба варианта" а не "Обе варианты"? 
А я не молчалив, просто мне ничего сказать : Я знаю о том, о чем я хочу узнать (почему чаю а не чай) и учусь дополнительные интересные вещи (можно также написать чая и есть седмой падеж") 
Кстати этот падеж был называемый на форуме "отдельный падеж", называется ли также разделительный падеж ?  
 "В том, что традиционная грамматика называет родительным падежом, большинство исследователей различает два падежа — родительный и количественно-разделительный (или иначе «исходно-достигательный», «отложительный»). В. В. Виноградов, «Русский язык», 1972 г." 
Более того хочу дать больше спасибо всем, которые ответили на мои вопросы и приняли участие на эту нитку до сих спор! 
"Сайт заморожен, или, вернее, приморожен" 
В чем разница между словами заморожен и приморожен ?

----------


## Medved

Потому что вариант = masculine.

----------


## Simon000001

Привет! 
"Я заказал еще шампаского"
Тут родительный падеж используется чтобы выяснит что количество шампанского заказано малое?
Спасибо

----------


## pushvv

Можно сказать шампанское. Смысл не изменится. Оба варианта правильные.

----------


## Medved

заказал шампанского = ordered some champagne
заказал шампанское = ordered champagne

----------


## Lena

> заказал шампанского = ordered some champagne
> заказал шампанское = ordered champagne

 Depending on the speaker's meaning both can also mean "ordered a champagne". 
In my opinion, заказал шампанского sounds a bit colloquial in the terms of dining at a restaurant. Compare with "заказал суп" and "заказал супа".

----------


## Medved

Yes, Lena, ordered a champagne is better for "заказал шампанск*ое*"

----------


## Lena

> Yes, Lena, ordered a champagne is better for "заказал шампанск*ое*"

 Тогда по бокалу шампанского?  ::

----------


## Simon000001

Здрвствуйте, 
"Инженеры тайваньской компании Macronix, специализирующейся на производстве энергонезависимых устройств памяти, предложили решить эту проблему с помощью самонагревающихся флеш-чипов," 
Почему "на" а не "в"?  http://www.gazeta.ru/science/2012/12/05_a_4878353.shtml
Спасибо

----------


## Medved

> "Инженеры тайваньской компании Macronix, специализирующейся на  производстве энергонезависимых устройств памяти, предложили решить эту  проблему с помощью самонагревающихся флеш-чипов," 
> Почему "на" а не "в"?

 Это обычная фраза. "Специализироваться на ....". С предлогом "В" это слово выглядит некрасиво.

----------


## Simon000001

Привет
"Еще, чего доброго, подумают что в СССР все лысые. К тому же языков, поди, не знаешь."
Как перевести на английском "поди"?
Спасибо

----------


## Lena

> "Еще, чего доброго, подумают что в СССР все лысые. К тому же языков, поди, не знаешь."
> Как перевести на английском "поди"?

 Поди = наверное, должно быть, надо полагать. 
Это слово считается просторечным.  http://www.efremova.info/word/podi.html

----------


## Simon000001

> Поди = наверное, должно быть, надо полагать. 
> Это слово считается просторечным.  http://www.efremova.info/word/podi.html

 В том случае, как ты  перевезла бы это слово  на английском?

----------


## Lena

К тому же языков, поди, не знаешь.  
Perhaps, you don’t know any foreign language.
You probably don’t know any foreign language. 
Again, never try to use this word. It's old fashioned and low colloquial. 
*В таком случае как бы ты перевела это слово на английский?

----------


## Simon000001

Здраствуйте, 
"Пожалуйста, укажите почтовый адрес и телефон, на который Вам будет выслано приглашение от университета:" Почему "на который" а не "на которые"? Спасибо

----------


## pushvv

Потому что выслать приглашение от университета на телефон немного странно. Фраза построена не очень грамотно, поскольку определение стоит не после слова, которое оно определяет.

----------


## Simon000001

Какое  слово - определение в том предложении ?

----------


## pushvv

Пожалуйста, укажите почтовый адрес и телефон, на который Вам будет выслано приглашение от университета.
Адрес (какой?), на который будет выслано 
Из фразы же можно подумать, что просят телефон, на который будет выслано... 
Чтобы исправить, достаточно поставить определение после определяемого:
Укажите адрес, на который будет выслано, и телефон. 
Или
Укажите телефон и адрес, на который будет выслано. 
Если они хотят выслать приглашение и на телефон, и на адрес, тогда надо использовать "на которые". 
Под определением в данном случае я подразумеваю придаточное предложение, которое дает характеристику адресу или/и телефону.

----------


## Lena

The attribute qualifying the word “адрес” is expressed by the clause “на который Вам будет выслано приглашение от университета”. The original sentence should go like, “Пожалуйста, укажите телефон и почтовый адрес, на который Вам будет выслано приглашение от университета.”

----------


## Simon000001

Привет,
"Ранее зампред правления «Газпрома» Валерий Голубев говорил, что инвестпрограмма на 2013 год будет близка к уровню уходящего года"http://www.gazeta.ru/business/2012/12/20/4899733.shtml
Что такое "зампред"? Спасибо

----------


## Lampada

_Заместитель председателя_

----------


## Simon000001

Привет,
Какая разница между словами "каковой" и "какой"?
Спасибо

----------


## pushvv

В общем это одно и то же, но 
Используйте слово "какой" или "который".

----------


## Полуношник

> Привет,
> Какая разница между словами "каковой" и "какой"?
> Спасибо

 "Каковой" - синоним слова "который", а не "какой". Используется в очень формальных текстах или чтобы придать больше значимости высказыванию, или, наоборот, чтобы подчеркнуть иронию.

----------


## pushvv

Ну что же вы вводите людей в заблуждение.  КАКОВОЙ

----------


## it-ogo

> Ну что же вы вводите людей в заблуждение.  КАКОВОЙ

 Я полагаю, что значение слова "каковой"="какой", уже настолько выпало из обращения, что упоминать его не имеет смысла.

----------


## pushvv

вы заблуждаетесь

----------


## it-ogo

> вы заблуждаетесь

 Тогда примеры в студию!

----------


## pushvv

Вот, что подсказывает гугл. _Берестов отвечал с таким же усердием, с каковым полагается отвечать.
Только настойчивость и упрямство Мингельи позволили карьере Месси сложиться так, каковой мы ее знаем.
Но возможно ли безболезненное сосуществование в рамках более широкой коалиции, каковой являются НАТО и ЕС?!_ 
 Кроме того, _который_ и _какой_ могут быть взаимозаменяемы в некоторых случаях.

----------


## Полуношник

> Вот, что подсказывает гугл. _Берестов отвечал с таким же усердием, с каковым полагается отвечать.
> Только настойчивость и упрямство Мингельи позволили карьере Месси сложиться так, каковой мы ее знаем.
> Но возможно ли безболезненное сосуществование в рамках более широкой коалиции, каковой являются НАТО и ЕС?!_

 1. В первоисточнике - "Берестов  отвечал  с  таким  же  усердием,  с  каковым цепной медведь кланяется господам  по приказанию своего вожатого". Т.е. "с которым".
2. "сложиться так, каковой мы её знаем" - здесь нельзя заменить каковой ни на какой, ни на который. Предложение просто неправильно составлено.
3. То же самое.

----------


## it-ogo

> Вот, что подсказывает гугл. _Берестов отвечал с таким же усердием, с каковым полагается отвечать.
> Только настойчивость и упрямство Мингельи позволили карьере Месси сложиться так, каковой мы ее знаем.
> Но возможно ли безболезненное сосуществование в рамках более широкой коалиции, каковой являются НАТО и ЕС?!_ 
>  Кроме того, _который_ и _какой_ могут быть взаимозаменяемы в некоторых случаях.

 Хмм... 
такой - какой
так - как
тот - который 
Второй пример мне кажется откровнно косноязычным, первый - весьма неловким. Третий - пожалуй, ОК. Но там "которой" предпочтительнее "какой". Хотя "какой" тоже допустимо. 
Тогда я бы, сказал, что "каковой" может быть заменой "какой" только в тех случаях, когда таковой же заменой может являться "который".

----------


## Simon000001

Привет,
"Когда мать ее наказывала, она просила:
-Дядя Боря, купите мне яду"
Почему дательный падеж используется для слова "яд" и можно ли заменить его винительным падежом в том предложением ?
Спасибо

----------


## Lampada

It's not specific. _Хочется чаю попить._  Любой чай _Купите мне яду._  Любой яд.

----------


## it-ogo

> Привет,
> "Когда мать ее наказывала, она просила:
> -Дядя Боря, купите мне яду"
> Почему дательный падеж используется для слова "яд" и можно ли заменить его винительным падежом в том предложением ?
> Спасибо

 It is not Dative. It is "Second Genitive" or "Partitive" -  one of rare cases in Russian (cases, that exist for a limited range of words). We had many discussions about it in this forum. (You can use search if you like)  ::  
Basically it means "*some* poison" and can be replaced with a regular Genitive form: -Дядя Боря, купите мне яд*а*. If you replace it with Accusative: "купите мне яд", you will get "buy me *a/the* poison" instead of "buy me *some* poison".

----------


## Simon000001

Привет,
Что такое "солидняк"
Спасибо

----------


## diogen_

> Привет,
> Что такое "солидняк"
> Спасибо

 It’s a slang noun probably coined from the adjective “солидный” (imposing, impressive, reliable). It refers to something that’s not cheesy.

----------


## Simon000001

Привет,
"- А как у нас все было - это чистый театр. Я на судомехе работал, жил один"
Что такое "судомех" ? Спасибо

----------


## Lampada

_"В 1931г. на территории верфи Нового Адмиралтейства стал функционировать завод судовых механизмов («Судомех»), который занимался строительством подводных лодок,..."_

----------


## Simon000001

Привет,
"В истекшем году мне удалось..."
Можно ли "В истекающем году..."? 
Спасибо

----------


## Lampada

Да, можно, но не звучит привычно.  Год испекает (заканчивается), но после слова _истекающий_ сразу ожидаешь _кровью или__ истекающий_ (заканчивающийся) _срок платежа. Ручей истекает_  _из заснеженной горы_ (ручей там начинается). 
Запутаться легко.
Истёкший год уже закончился, истёк.
Истекающий год - это год, который скоро закончится.

----------


## it-ogo

Говорят "в текущем году". "current year"

----------


## maxmixiv

> Истёкший год уже закончился, истёк.
> Истекающий год - это год, который скоро закончится.

 Вот именно, и оба варианта употребляются. 
Словарь утверждает: истекающий = elapsing

----------


## Simon000001

Привет,
"Не пори, Маня, ахинею"
"пори" происходит от какого глагола?
Спасибо

----------


## Lampada

_пороть_ _пороть чепуху_.  Sleng for _болтать_

----------


## Simon000001

Здраствуйте и с новым годом,
Правильно сказать "Я буду учиться международным студентам" или "Я буду учиться как международный студент"?
Спасибо

----------


## diogen_

"Я буду учиться международным студентам" is wrong.
"Я буду учиться как международный студент" sounds correct but maybe a little bit clumsy. To rephrase it I need more context.

----------


## Simon000001

...  я буду студент, переехавший по обмену в университет ...
Так лучше?

----------


## it-ogo

> ...  я буду студентом, приехавшим по обмену в университет ...
> Так лучше?

 Лучше так:
Я буду учиться в университете по программе международного обмена. (Я буду учиться в университете по обмену.)

----------


## iCake

> ...  я буду студент, переехавший по обмену в университет ...
> Так лучше?

 студент по обмену - it's kinda term in Russia meaning that you're a student who's gonna to move (or have moved already) to and study at a Univercity, College etc (especially foreign ones) as their student temporarily. So I'd suggest: 
Я стану студентом по обмену и перееду (уеду) в университет ... (....буду/стану учиться в университете....) 
I hope this helps

----------


## Simon000001

Привет,
Число 8.9 читается ли "восемь целых девять десятых"?
Спасибо

----------


## iCake

> Привет,
> Число 8.9 читается ли "восемь целых девять десятых"?
> Спасибо

 Exactly

----------


## Полуношник

> Привет,
> Число 8.9 читается ли "восемь целых девять десятых"?
> Спасибо

 По правилам - да, но обычно просто "восемь и девять"

----------


## iCake

> По правилам - да, но обычно просто "восемь и девять"

 Или восемь точка девять ::

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Привет,
> Число 8.9 читается ли "восемь целых девять десятых"?
> Спасибо

 Just to anticipate what the next obvious question might be: I recently asked on another forum how Russians read longer decimals and exponential powers aloud, as in the case of a chemistry student giving "Avogadro's Number" to three decimal places:  *6.022 x 10^23*  
(US English speakers would most typically pronounce this as_ "six-point-oh-two-two-times-ten-to-the-twenty-third"_, although in formal contexts you can say _"ten raised to the twenty-third power,"_ etc.) 
The answer I got was:  *шесть и двадцать две тысячных на десять в двадцать третьей степени*
("six and 22 thousandths by ten in the 23rd degree") 
(Although if you want to be more formal about it, you can say *шесть целых двадцать две тысячных умноженных на десять в двадцать третьей степени*, using the precise words for "wholes" and "multiplied". But in practice, I gather, Russians shorten it a bit, as we do in English.) 
And for negative exponents, apparently you just stick in *минус* before the ordinal number.
So the length of an Angstrom unit in meters is 10^-10, read as *десять в минус десятой степени*.

----------


## Doomer

> J 
> (Although if you want to be more formal about it, you can say *шесть целых двадцать две тысячных умноженных на десять в двадцать третьей степени*, using the precise words for "wholes" and "multiplied". But in practice, I gather, Russians shorten it a bit, as we do in English.)

 умноженные

----------


## Barsuk

Подскажите, пожалуйста, как корректно сказать по-английски "кем только он не был в прошлом" и "кем бы он ни был, для меня это не важно"?

----------


## Shady_arc

> And for negative exponents, apparently you just stick in *минус* before the ordinal number.
> So the length of an Angstrom unit in meters is 10^-10, read as *десять в минус десятой степени*.

 In most spoken contexts "степень" would be omitted, as in "десять в двадцать третьей". As for the thousandths, it is not so convenient with a zero after a decimal point, but usually just "и" is enough in informal speech:
1.6 * 10^-19 = один и шесть на десять в минус девятнадцатой.
It doesn't get shorter than that.
* I can only be sure as to how it is spoken amongst people grown accustomed to measurements, values, calculations and numbers in exponential form. Perhaps, "степень" should not be omitted in case you speak to a 12 year old.

----------


## kib

> Истёкший год уже закончился

 О времени говорят истЕкший (не ё) Истёкший в прямом значении: истёкший кровью солдат. 
Можно проверить на gramota.ru.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, как корректно сказать по-английски "кем только он не был в прошлом" и "кем бы он ни был, для меня это не важно"?

 I'm not 100% how to interpret the first sentence in Russian. 
Is it something that one could say in answer to *Кем он работал в прошлом?* ("What kind of job did he do in the past?"). If that's what the sentence *кем только он не был в прошлом* actually means, then you could translate it with "What kind of jobs HASN'T he done!" or "What HASN'T he tried!" or "Who HASN'T he been!", etc. 
The second sentence is easier for me:  *"No matter who he used to be, it's unimportant to me"* _(or: "No matter what he used to do, it makes no difference to me" or "I don't care what his old job was")_ 
Of course, the best phrasing would depend on the original question that you're responding to. (Are you asking about his professional career, or his criminal record, or his sexual history, or whether "he" was actually born as a biological female, etc.??)

----------


## Marcus

> In most spoken contexts "степень" would be omitted, as in "десять в двадцать третьей". As for the thousandths, it is not so convenient with a zero after a decimal point, but usually just "и" is enough in informal speech:
> 1.6 * 10^-19 = один и шесть на десять в минус девятнадцатой.
> It doesn't get shorter than that.
> * I can only be sure as to how it is spoken amongst people grown accustomed to measurements, values, calculations and numbers in exponential form. Perhaps, "степень" should not be omitted in case you speak to a 12 year old.

 That's how we speak.

----------


## Simon000001

Здраствуйте,
"Чё она, охерела снимать квартиру на правом берегу, в дыме, в копоти, на самом бую, в густолюдье, на грязном, разъезженном месте!" В. П. Астафьев, «Веселый солдат», 1987
Что это бую? От какого слова происходит и на каком падеже он?
Спасибо

----------


## pushvv

Наверно "буй". Слово в форме дательного падежа, но используется в качестве предложного (бывает в просторечии). Здесь, видимо, имеется в виду какое-то не очень привлекательное место - раньше не встречал такое использование.

----------


## diogen_

> Здраствуйте,
> "Чё она, охерела снимать квартиру на правом берегу, в дыме, в копоти, на самом бую, в густолюдье, на грязном, разъезженном месте!" В. П. Астафьев, «Веселый солдат», 1987
> Что это бую? От какого слова происходит и на каком падеже он?
> Спасибо

 Я думаю, "на самом бую" - это аллегорическое переопределение "у самой воды". Буй - cигнальный поплавок на море, озере, реке для обозначения отмели, места рыбацкой сети, границы пляжной зоны и т. п. Буй — Викисловарь

----------


## Simon000001

Не понимаю почему не использует локативного падежа после слова "самом".

----------


## pushvv

Там речь идет о двух берегах пруда - один сельский, второй, видимо, городской. Так вот, мне кажется, что здесь слово буй имеет все же какую-то отрицательную окраску (в дыме, в копоти, на грязном, разъезженном месте), возможно эвфемизм. 
Ну в общем локативный и есть. (просто он совпадает с дательным, за исключением ударения). Так вот. По-моему, правильно было бы сказать на буе. Но, поскольку просторечное выражение, говорят на бую.

----------


## it-ogo

То есть в литературном языке для слова "буй" нет особой формы местного (Locative) падежа. Тем не менее эту форму легко образовать по известной схеме и она легко распознается. Поэтому употребление этой формы (на бу*ю*) создает ощущение просторечности и/или комичности.

----------


## Barsuk

> ("What kind of job did he do in the past?"). If that's what the sentence *кем только он не был в прошлом* actually means, then you could translate it with "What kind of jobs HASN'T he done!" or "What HASN'T he tried!" or "Who HASN'T he been!", etc.

 Да, это именно то, что я хотел узнать. Спасибо!

----------


## Simon000001

Здраствуйте
"Пошла купить журналов на дорогу"
Почему, для слова "журнал" автор использует родительный падеж,  а не именительный ?
Спасибо

----------


## Полуношник

> Здраствуйте
> "Пошла купить журналов на дорогу"
> Почему, для слова "журнал" автор использует родительный падеж,  а не именительный ?
> Спасибо

 В именительном падеже может быть только подлежащее. В этом предложении подлежащего нет (но подразумевается "я"). Журналы здесь могут быть либо в винительном (который в данном случае по форме совпадает с именительным), либо в родительном. Родительный используется в значении "часть целого" (партитив). То есть, слово "журналы" в данном случае рассматривается как неисчесляемое существительное. Из большой пачки журналов она возьмёт немного, чтобы почитать в дороге.

----------


## pushvv

Нет особых, сколько-нибудь существенных причин, можно сказать журналов, можно сказать журналы, оба варианта верны.

----------


## pushvv

>>В именительном падеже может быть только подлежащее
Пример: "Я слон".
>>Родительный используется в значении "часть целого" (партитив). То есть, слово "журналы" в данном случае рассматривается как неисчесляемое существительное. Из большой пачки журналов она возьмёт немного, чтобы почитать в дороге.
Я с уверенностью заявляю, что никто никогда не подразумевает в подобном контексте пачку журналов, из которой она возьмет немного. Просто оба варианта верны.

----------


## Simon000001

Здраствуйте,
"тем более опасным, что она на словах премлет Ленина, говорит о благодетельной "трансформации центра" "
Что значит "премлет"?
Спасибо

----------


## Lampada

приемлет = принимает - accepts  _на словах_ значит, что только на словах, но не на деле.

----------


## Simon000001

Здраствуйте,
"Кирилл было промолчал, поднял какую-то палку, потом..."
Как перевести первую часть предложения на английском?  
"Идемте на дачу, все вам будут рады"
"Идемте" это какое склонение глагола "идти"?
Спасибо

----------


## Полуношник

> Здраствуйте,
> "Кирилл было промолчал, поднял какую-то палку, потом..."
> Как перевести первую часть предложения на английском?  
> "Идемте на дачу, все вам будут рады"
> "Идемте" это какое склонение глагола "идти"?
> Спасибо

 "Было _сделал что-то_" означает, что какое-то действие началось, но было прервано. Вероятно, после "потом" Кирилл что-то всё-таки сказал. 
"Идёмте" - это разговорный вариант для "идём" (let us go). "Идём" многие воспринимают как обращение на ты, по аналогии с "иди/идите".

----------


## pushvv

>>"Идёмте" - это разговорный вариант для "идём" (let us go). "Идём" многие воспринимают как обращение на ты, по аналогии с "иди/идите".
Что значит разговорный вариант? О чем вы? Это всего навсего множественное число повелительного наклонения глагола "идти". Я бы посмотрел, как бы вы сказали группе людей "иди на дачу".

----------


## it-ogo

> >>"Идёмте" - это разговорный вариант для "идём" (let us go). "Идём" многие воспринимают как обращение на ты, по аналогии с "иди/идите".
> Что значит разговорный вариант? О чем вы? Это всего навсего множественное число повелительного наклонения глагола "идти". Я бы посмотрел, как бы вы сказали группе людей "иди на дачу".

 Вообще-то императив - это "иди" и "идите". А идём/идёмте - это какой-то императив первого лица, что ли.  ::  Среди стандартных грамматических форм такого не значится.  
Во-вторых, идём - это уже множественное число, а "-те", видимо, используется, чтобы отличить эту повелительную форму от настоящего времени. 
Короче, идём/идёмте = "let us go" = "давайте пойдём". Но эта форма работает только с очень немногими глаголами.

----------


## Полуношник

Повелительное наклонение

----------


## Simon000001

Здраствуйте,
Что значить шибздо в предложением " А тебе-то что записываться, шибздо?"? Спасибо

----------


## it-ogo

Шибздик - vernacular/slang/colloquial - puny little fellow

----------


## Simon000001

Здраствуйте,
"...отправяли в барак, где блатнячки встречали ее кошачьим концертом." Что такое блатнячок? Спасибо 
Почему говорится сходит за чем-то а не сходить за что-то
Тоже обратить к кому-то за чем-то, и приехать за чем-то, а не что-то?
"Дод Тышлер приехал на неделю в Москву за новым хирургическим оборудованием"
Какие другие сочетания слов типа глагол + за + творительный падеж есть?
Спасибо

----------


## Doomer

блатнячок - diminutive from блятняк which is colloquial form of блатной which is prison slang for "a professional criminal" (means that it is his main occupation in life). High hierarchy in Russian criminal system. блатной - Wiktionary 
many dictionaries translate блатной as a thief. That is incorrect. This confusion comes from a word вор which means "a thief" but on a prison slang the same word means "a high-ranked professional criminal"

----------


## maxmixiv

> Почему говорится сходит за чем-то а не сходить за что-то
> Тоже обратить к кому-то за чем-то, и приехать за чем-то, а не что-то?

 Поправлю синтаксические ошибки для начала:
сходит - сход*и*ть
обратить - обрат*и*ться 
Какие другие сочетания слов типа глагол + за + творительный падеж есть? Какие ещё есть сочетания слов типа глагол + за + творительный падеж?  
Вряд ли это можно объяснить, надо просто запомнить шаблон. 
Другие глаголы (вероятно, их гораздо больше):
 следить/наблюдать за процессом
 находиться/быть за дверью
 охотиться за носорогами
 ..................   
Кстати, можно придумать фразу сходить+за+винительный падеж, но вопросительное предложение к этой фразе будет начинаться с *Куда?* а не *За чем?* (to get smth.)  

> Сходил (куда?) за околицу
> Пошёл (куда?) за угол

 Но:  

> пошёл (за чем?) за спичками

 Приехать что-то - не имеет смысла. Совсем.

----------


## pushvv

съездить за взятку в ссылку... (потому что виноват, поедет в ссылку - за что)
сходить за сарай (за что)
сходить за вилами (за чем)
вилы спрятаны за сараем (за чем)
сходить за Петром Степановичем (за кем)
любить за красивые глаза (за что)
охотиться на белок (на кого)
дергать за косу (за что)
течь под камень (подо что)
лететь над лесом (над чем)
ну и так далее

----------


## maxmixiv

...
бегать за президентом  

> -So, are you runnin' for president?
> - Так ты чего, бегаешь за президентом?

 (шутка такая)

----------


## Simon000001

Здраствуйте,
"Ну, разумеется, такими мерлихлюндиями он даже с Гошкой не делился"
Что значить мерлихлюндия ? Спасибо

----------


## kib

МЕ
Только оно там немного по-другому пишется. МерЕХлюндия. Видимо, вариация, но смысл тот же.

----------


## kib

> Что значить мерлихлюндия

 значит нет "ь" (про себя задаешь вопрос что делает? - значит). Что - подлежащее, значит - сказуемое. Что - 3 лицо единственное число, поэтому что делает?.

----------


## Simon000001

Здраствуйте,
"... он упал перед ней на колени и утонул лицом ей в межножье" Что значит "межножье"? У этого слова какой именительный падеж? Спасибо

----------


## it-ogo

> Здраствуйте,
> "... он упал перед ней на колени и утонул лицом ей в межножье" Что значит "межножье"? У этого слова какой именительный падеж? Спасибо

 That word was invented by the author of the phrase though the meaning is clear. Межножье is an area between legs: "между ног". In Russian "меж---" is an analog of English "inter---". So we got something like "interleggery" - and awkward in the same way IMHO. 
As for cases, you can compare to бездорожье.

----------


## pushvv

В качестве примера: Межушный нервный узел — Lurkmore

----------


## Lampada

Also _меж = между_ - between

----------


## Simon000001

Здраствуйте
" Тем ценнее то, что, когда он своими глазами видит, что дело не во вторжении иноплеменного элемента, а в жадности чиновников, он демонстрирует сочувствие." Как показал случай с узбекским дворником, ксенофобия россиян сильно преувеличена - Газета.Ru | От редакции
Пожалуйста переведите на английском "Тем ценнее то, что". Спасибо

----------


## pushvv

So it is more valuable (important), that he demonstrates empathy.

----------


## Simon000001

Здраствуйте,
"Если остальные припахивали новобранцев традиционно..."
Что значит припахивать? Спасибо

----------


## Medved

Припахивать = заставлять человека вместо себя делать то, что он не должен делать

----------


## Doomer

припахивать is to force somebody to "пахать"
Пахать means to plow/plough. On early slang - to do a hard manual work. On current slang means to do any work

----------


## Simon000001

Здраствуйте, 
"Но  здесь люди, какие-никакие, и жилье"
Что значит "какие никакие"? Спасибо

----------


## Lampada

...какие бы они ни были, любые, пусть даже никакие, то есть, ничего особенного из себя не представляющие - главное, что там есть люди и жилье.

----------


## pushvv

more or less, a kind of...
It means something like: "There are bad kind of people there, but since we don't have another people they are ok too"

----------


## iCake

Although, the meaning of your sentence was already cleared up, I'd like to give some pattern of how to use какой-никакой: 
какой-никакой, но (всё-таки) + noun _OR_  (Но) + noun, какой-никакой 
Usually used to say that you (or anyone else, depends on the sentence) put up with the quality of the thing (the NOUN) you have or about to have, although the quality of the thing is usually not as good as it might be. To be perfectly clear "as good as it might be" is more than likely to be as this ---- very bad, awful or extremely bad, at least from the point of view of the person who uses the phrase.  *Это какая-никакая, но шуба* OR  *Но это шуба, какая-никакая* ----- The the fur coat is not good as you want it to be or even awful, but it's the only fur-coat you have so you put up with it and use this fur coat, otherwise you gonna freeze a lot.   *Какой-никакой, но всё-таки дом* ---  Well, the house is not as big as you want it, or even in an awful condition, but you still use the house as your home, because you can't get any other house right now to use as your home 
Your example: *Но здесь люди, какие-никакие, и жилье* ----- It's more than likely that the house is located in an awful area, the armpit of the area, so people there are not expected to be friendly, good or something else, but the house there is gonna be your new home so you just gonna take it and put up with all the residents of the area

----------


## Simon000001

Здравствуйте,
" Как же я помру, не увидевши мамыньки!"
Почему "увидевши" а не увидев, от какого слова происходит "мамыньки" и что значит?
Спасибо

----------


## Medved

мам*ы*нька = мам*е*нька = мам*о*нька = мам*а*нька = мамочка = мамуля =  мама
The suffixes оньк, еньк, очк, ечк make the word affectionate / tender / diminutive 
Увидевши (увидемши) = old-fashioned variant of увидев.

----------


## Simon000001

Здраствуйте,
"Теперь Колпашева переменилась -постройнела, стала прилично одеваться и умело краситься"
Что значит постройнеть ? Спасибо

----------


## iCake

> Здраствуйте,
> "Теперь Колпашева переменилась -постройнела, стала прилично одеваться и умело краситься"
> Что значит постройнеть ? Спасибо

 Постройнеть means to become a bit thinner (according to weight). And this word is always positive, never means that someone's become too thin, just attractively slim.
It's usually said to someone, who was plump, but has turned slim or become thinner a bit. And, yeah, usually to women ::  So be careful using this because you could have an abrupt reply like that: 
-Дорогая, ты так постройнела!
-Что? Ты думаешь, что я была толстой? (What? You think I was fat?) ::

----------


## Lampada

"Постройнеть" мне никогда раньше не встречалось.  
Стройная, стройный    _Она прекрасно выглядела, была красивая и стройная._

----------


## Medved

Мне встречалость. Постройнеть, похорошеть...

----------


## Lampada

> Мне встречалость. Постройнеть, похорошеть...

 Очевидно это нововведенное, разговорное. По аналогии с _похорошеть_.  *В словарях* ни _стройнеть_, ни _постройнеть_* нет.*

----------


## iCake

> Очевидно это нововведенное, разговорное. По аналогии с _похорошеть_. *В словарях* ни _стройнеть_*,* ни _постройнеть_* нет.*

 Сколько живу, всю жизнь слышу это слово (24 года вычесть три года бессознательной жизни равно 21 год). Может быть оно и разговорное, но никак не нововведенное. И я просто уверен, что это слово употреблялось намного раньше того, как я вообще на свет появился.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Сколько живу, всю жизнь слышу это слово (24 года вычесть три года бессознательной жизни равно 21 год). Может быть оно и разговорное, но никак не нововведенное.

 Тоже слышу его с детства. Всегда была уверена, что это литературное слово (по аналогии с худеть, богатеть, и т.п.), и очень удивлена, что в словарях его нет. o_O Век живи, век учись.

----------


## Simon000001

Привет!
Почему причастие настоящего времени глагола "сождержать" - содержащий а не содержающий как я раньше думал ?
Спасибо

----------


## pushvv

содержу, содержат..... 
No place for ю.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> Привет!
> Почему причастие настоящего времени глагола "сождержать" - содержащий а не содержающий как я раньше думал ?
> Спасибо

 Во-первых, это глагол "содержать" (you missplelt it)  ::  
Во-вторых, есть глаголы 1-го спряжения и 2-го спряжения. Я, честно говоря, не помню, какое из них первое, а какое второе  ::  Но это и не важно. 
1-ое (или 2-ое?): я -у (-ю) мы -им  ты -ишь вы -ите  он -ит они -ат (-ят)   
Причастие: -ащий (-ящий): 
видеть - видит, видят - видящий;
ходить - ходит, ходят - ходящий;
смотреть - смотрит, смотрят - смотрящий;
содержать - содержит, содержат - содержащий. 
2-ое (или 1-ое?): я -у (ю) мы -ем  ты -ешь вы -ете  он -ет они -ут (-ют)   
Note. If the ending is stressed, "е" becomes "ё". 
Причастие: -ущий (-ющий): 
звать - зовёт, зовут - зовущий;
решать - решает, решают - решающий;
брать - берёт, берут - берущий;
читать - читает, читают - читающий.

----------


## Simon000001

Здраствуйте, 
"Эксперт удивлен откровенностью Михеева. «Думаю, этот проект был у нас под грифом», — предполагает Кашин."
Что значит "под грифом"?
Спасибо

----------


## it-ogo

"гриф" - это какая-то стандартная официальная пометка на документе, относящая его к какой-то категории и определяющая особую процедуру производства. 
Например:
Под грифом "секретно"=classified as Secret 
Что за гриф был в том конкретном случае - зависит от специфики той работы и контекста. 
Полагаю, в данном случае "под грифом" следует переводить как "approved by the authorities" or "restricted".

----------


## Simon000001

Здраствуйте, 
"«Владимир Путин, со своей стороны, вновь высказал озабоченность в связи с возможным принятием каких-либо мер, способных нанести ущерб интересам российских юридических или физических лиц», — рассказал в ночь на среду его пресс-секретарь Дмитрий Песков."
Почему "на среду" а не в среду ? Спасибо

----------


## Inego

"В ночь на ..." — устойчивое выражение, оно означает "в ночь перед ...".
"В ночь на среду" = "В ночь перед средой", т. е. между вторником и средой.

----------


## Simon000001

Здраствуйте,
"... прятал бомбы в корзинах с апельсинами еще в начале века и что первый дилижанс с гальем раздрючили с его подмастырки еще тогда, когда Трумэн, верно, только учился торговать газетам." Что значит "подмастырки"? Спасибо 
И от чего происходит слово "гальем"?

----------


## pushvv

подмастырка - вероятно подготовка. Гальё, насколько я знаю, деньги. (могу ошибаться)

----------


## it-ogo

> Здраствуйте,
> "... прятал бомбы в корзинах с апельсинами еще в начале века и что первый дилижанс с гальем раздрючили с его подмастырки еще тогда, когда Трумэн, верно, только учился торговать газетам." Что значит "подмастырки"? Спасибо 
> И от чего происходит слово "гальем"?

 Никогда раньше не слышал ни того, ни другого. 
Нашел источник. Полагаю, что эта фраза и то, что идет ниже - стилизация под "блатную музыку" или "феню" - криминальный жаргон. Преступники старались сделать свою речь как можно более непонятной для обычных людей и заменить как можно больше слов своими вычурными аналогами. Центрами распространения были тюрьмы, каторги и лагеря.  Однако такая "музыка" была очень нестойкой и за десяток лет могла измениться до неузнаваемости (что тоже способствовало закрытости преступного сообщества). Сейчас, насколько мне известно, это явление практически сошло на нет. То есть есть какие-то специфические словечки и понятия, но на целый непонятный язык все это уже не тянет. 
Так что о том, настоящая ли это "феня," и действительно ли она относится ко временам, когда Сталин грабил банки для партии, сейчас судить трудно. Скорее всего это просто произвольная импровизация-стилизация: слова взяты из фень разных времен или даже выдуманы на ходу.

----------


## pushvv

alplekhanov.narod.ru наслаждайтесь

----------


## Simon000001

Привет,
"-даже стеклянных шеек был хорошо различим"
От какого слова происходит "шеек" ? Спасибо

----------


## it-ogo

шейка

----------


## Simon000001

Здраствуйте  
"Если региональные власти не смогут профинансировать программы в течение четырех месяцев, фонд заберет выделенные ранее средства в объеме допущенных нарушений. В том числе уже потраченные на исполнение программ фонда"
Почему "ранее" а не раньше ? Спасибо

----------


## Lampada

I think _ранее_ less definite/more general than _раньше._ So,_ ранее_ could be used without any elaboration. With _раньше_ you want to be given more information: _раньше чего_?

----------


## pushvv

фонд заберет выделенные раньше средства - никакой разницы. 
В этом смысле слова взаимозаменяемы.  
Но вставать надо раньше. (в смысле не в 7, а в 6) - тут только раньше.

----------


## it-ogo

Mainly "ранее" is officialese from "раньше". But "раньше" can be either preposition or adverb or conjunction "раньше чем" while "ранее" is adverb only.

----------


## pushvv

Не ранее, чем ты признаешь свои ошибки? )

----------


## it-ogo

> Не ранее, чем ты признаешь свои ошибки? )

 А это как раз наречие. Союз может соединять, например, два предложения. 
Эти составные союзы вообще мутная история - я как-то пытался разобраться, получается, что иногда звучащее совершенно одинаково  может трактоваться как <значащее слово>+<простой союз>, или как составной союз. Визуально разница в том, что внутрь составного союза запятую ставить нельзя - надо ставить перед всей конструкцией, а если союз простой, то перед ним. 
Впрочем, ты прав, что в случае союза тоже можно с определенным натягом "раньше" заменить на "ранее". Так что исключается только предлог.

----------


## pushvv

Где наречие? http://www.gramota.ru/spravka/punctum/58_650

----------


## Lampada

Не думаете, что можете в конец запутать наших студентов? Да что студентов - меня уже запутали.

----------


## it-ogo

> Где наречие? http://www.gramota.ru/spravka/punctum/58_650

 Наречие - слово "раньше" в составе "сопоставительного оборота" (пункт первый).  
Отличие от того, что я писал (а ранее читал в другом источнике) - в том, что "грамота" все-таки считает возможным ставить запятую внутри союза. И здесь в товарищах согласья нет.   

> Не думаете, что можете в конец запутать наших студентов? Да что студентов - меня уже запутали.

 Поэтому по-русски.  ::  И я же не говорил, что разобрался, только что "пытался разобраться". Из своих штудий я вынес твердое убеждение, что слишком глубоко в русскую грамматику не следует лезть даже специалистам, ибо когда количество исключений достигает половины случаев, поиск правил становится бессмысленным.

----------


## Lampada

> фонд заберет выделенные раньше средства - никакой разницы. 
> В этом смысле слова взаимозаменяемы.  
> Но вставать надо раньше. (в смысле не в 7, а в 6) - тут только раньше.

 Если вообще, то я бы сказала "вставать надо пораньше, (если не хочешь опаздывать).

----------


## pushvv

- Почему ты опять опоздал?
- Проспал =(
- Это уже пятый раз, вставай раньше...

----------

